# Monday 25 of Nov



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Amazing how many people have a working Monday off to go pheasant hunting. Went to Tewaukon and was amazed at the number of hunters!! Never did I think there would have been more hunters than birds, but it happened. By 10:00 I can guarantee every piece of real estate got walked AT LEAST TWICE. Got our birds but had to do some HEAVY walking. Not even close to the number of birds seen in previous years, what is happening??


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

It appears to me the word is out.although tewakon has been heavily hunted for as long as i can remember.

But at least you got dinner. :lol:


----------



## redfaul (Oct 21, 2002)

I had the same problem when I was there! This was during deer season so I think it kept hunters mainly to the tree lines and cattails. What I noticed is if you see fresh human tracks while your walking some cover is that there will most likely be no pheasants left there. That is why I am going to just stick mostly to areas where I have access to prime land without having to have to worry about it being hunted the hour before.

REDFAUL :eyeroll:


----------

